# Our first goats are home!



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

We are so excited the girls are home! They are still a little shy and getting to know us, but I can tell they are going to be very sweet. 

This is Hazel 









Laurel 

















And Olive


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Congratulations! They are so cute. 🥰


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Alright!!!! Let the fun begin!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Congrats! They look so cute! I can’t wait to hear about the fun that you have with them! 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

They are all adorable! Congrats! The first goat reminds me of my ND doe Scarlett!





  








Scarlett a ND but not registered. ( doe)




__
Lil Boogie


__
May 30, 2021











  








Scarlett




__
Lil Boogie


__
Apr 20, 2021


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> They are all adorable! Congrats! The first goat reminds me of my ND doe Scarlett!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a sweet picture! She does remind me of Scarlett!


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

They are so small! I'm glad that we decided to build a small temporary pen before putting them out in the big pasture--they'd have gotten lost out there for sure lol. So far, they all are getting along fine and slept in a pile together last night. Now that we've fed them a few times, they are getting less shy.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

BarnOwl said:


> Such a sweet picture! She does remind me of Scarlett!


Thanks lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So adorable! They are beautiful! Enjoy them.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! Little cuties! Have lots,of fun!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

You already have them eating out of your hand. Wow. That’s amazing. It took mine about a week to do that. 

So how are you liking the goat life?


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

FizzyGoats said:


> You already have them eating out of your hand. Wow. That’s amazing. It took mine about a week to do that.
> 
> So how are you liking the goat life?


We are loving having goats! They have so much personality. I think they must have had a lot of attention and handling before they came to us.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s so fun. I love that you won their trust so quickly. Ours were wild little runts. And I still adored them from the very first second. My hardest lesson is not going to them every time they cry for me, lol.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Congratulations! They are so cute!  

Remind me if you have said before, did you get them as just pets or milk or something else...?


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Congratulations! They are so cute!
> 
> Remind me if you have said before, did you get them as just pets or milk or something else...?


Yes, we'd like to try milkng in the future, but they will be our pets also. I have fantasies about cheese-making which seems time-consuming and complicated...but my kids should be in school by then, so that opens up some time...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

"My kids should be in school by then"...i thought you were talking about baby goats in school LOL


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> "My kids should be in school by then"...i thought you were talking about baby goats in school LOL


 haha, yes my human kids. Sometimes I remember to write children instead of kids but that one slipped past me.


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

Cuties! I love ND markings!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Super cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

BarnOwl said:


> haha, yes my human kids. Sometimes I remember to write children instead of kids but that one slipped past me.


Lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sometimes I wish I could send the kids to school and put the children out to pasture


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Sometimes I wish I could send the kids to school and put the children out to pasture


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Pictures. More pictures...please


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Pictures. More pictures...please


I have taken so many pictures the last few days, my phone may explode. We are having a lot of fun with them. They are like little dogs.The plan was to put them out in the back field where the barn is, but we're becoming so fond of them we are contemplating just letting them stay in the backyard (with an upgraded set-up). Maybe I'll just have to get some big stinky bucks for the back field...haha.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwwww how cute!


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

I should be inside fixing dinner but I’m doing this instead ...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Awww! So cute!! Who needs supper! There’s always Peanut butter sandwiches.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Awwwww, I love it! Look at those cute lil’ faces. Looks like your adorable kid (human one) is loving it too. 

I find some of my chores slacking now too. Hanging out with goats is addictive!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

How are Hazel, Laurel, and Olive doing?


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

FizzyGoats said:


> How are Hazel, Laurel, and Olive doing?


They're doing great, I think! Having the vet come out this morning just to look them over. I don't want to miss anything because I'm new and it's probably not a bad idea to establish a relationship with her in case we ever have an emergency. Decided that they were tame enough to let them loose in "big" yard yesterday and it was so much fun watching them explore. The bush hogger is coming to work on the back field the next time we have a break in the rain, and then I will probably start letting them spend time in the pasture. They'll have more shade back there so I want to get them moved before it gets too hot here (unless we make a new set-up in the backyard--still contemplating that). And, I should probably work on getting them used to a collar/lead and the milk stand. 



















They think they are chickens...


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Haha! The chickens inside must think there's a hail storm out there with all that thumping! 😂

Thanks for the update. They sure look happy.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So fun. They look very happy and so cute! And yes, those chickens must think it’s the beginning of the end when they hear those little hooves on their house, lol.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are having so much fun!!
Great idea to have the vet out and making a connection!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute and so happy.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Thanks everyone! I think we are hooked on goats. They have so much personality. Even my husband who is not the animal nut that I am, thinks they're a lot of fun. The vet came out this morning and seems very knowledegable, went over FAMACHA and a few other things with me. The fecal on the youngest, Laurel, came back positive for coccidiossis  so she wants us to treat with corid for a few days. Hazel had loose stools for a day or two (all 3 are normal now) so I had been wondering about coccidiossis. She recommends buying a loose mineral that I can only get at a feedstore about an hour away near Sweetwater. She says she tends to have good results with that supplement and doesn't have to give copper or selenium boluses, so guess we'll go on a road trip...


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Just curious, what is this recommended mineral called? 

Coccidia is very, very common in young goats. Corid worked for me when my does were little.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Just curious, what is this recommended mineral called?
> 
> Coccidia is very, very common in young goats. Corid worked for me when my does were little.


I asked her what brand it was (kind of hoping it was what we already had), and she said it's just called "High Copper Goat Mineral" and it's at the East TN Feed and Seed. She said it's kind of pricey and would probably be even more expensive if the chain feedstores started selling it. 🤷‍♂️ The feedstore has a FB page but I haven't found a website--though I haven't spent too much time looking yet. I'll take a picture of the bag when (if?) we get it and post it here if anyone is interested. I'd like to compare it to the Sweetlix that we have now. There's a cave tour up that way that I wouldn't mind taking my kids to, so we'll make a day trip out of it. She said with only 3 doelings a 50lb bag should last a year or so.


----------



## Goat Gypsy (Apr 19, 2021)

Your new babies are adorable!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I think the stress of moving makes the coccidia bloom in a lot of these little ones, mine included. I’m just so glad you have a knowledgeable goat vet and bonus, she’ll come to your home. We haven’t met the only one around here yet, and he doesn’t do farm calls. Ive heard mixed reviews and am really nervous about the first time I’ll need him. 

I’m curious about the mineral suggested. I’ll have to look it up and compare it to mine. Though it’s an even farther for me. I think Sweetwater is about 4.5 hours from me. What cave system are you all going to visit?


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

FizzyGoats said:


> I think the stress of moving makes the coccidia bloom in a lot of these little ones, mine included. I’m just so glad you have a knowledgeable goat vet and bonus, she’ll come to your home. We haven’t met the only one around here yet, and he doesn’t do farm calls. Ive heard mixed reviews and am really nervous about the first time I’ll need him.
> 
> I’m curious about the mineral suggested. I’ll have to look it up and compare it to mine. Though it’s an even farther for me. I think Sweetwater is about 4.5 hours from me. What cave system are you all going to visit?


I'll drive out and take some pics of the nutrition info/ingredients and post it here even if I don't buy any. Or perhaps, I'll message the feed store tomorrow and see how helpful they are. Maybe they can tell me more.

The Lost Sea/Craigshead Caverns (https://unusualplaces.org/lost-sea-tennessee/). Apparently you can take a boat ride on an underground lake. I think my kids would love it, and we've never been. Stopping at a feedstore along the way would give us a great excuse to go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That sounds super fun! I want picture of the cave boat tour too, lol.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

So, I'm a little concerned. One doeling, Hazel, had loose (clumpy) stools for a few days right after I got her home, but that had seemed to resolve (they were back to pellets before I started Corid). I just finished day 5 of the corid prescribed by the vet, and the loose stools are back and seem slightly worse than before. I'm giving them electrolyte and probiotic paste again. Should I have another fecal done? I have SulfaMed (sulfadimethoxine) should I try treating with that? They're eating and drinking and seem active.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh gosh, I’m sorry to hear that. I don’t know anything but hopefully someone can help. I would think maybe the Corid can mess with the system a bit, so maybe after a few days it’ll be fine, especially since you’re giving probiotics already which should help. If you’re finished with the corid, do you have any fortified vit b complex gel? I’ve heard that can help since that med can mess with the natural thiamin process. Not sure if that could have anything to do with the loose stools. I’d wait 10 days or so after treatment to get another fecal analysis done. 

Poor Hazel. Poor you. I hope someone who knows what they’re doing can steer you in the right direction.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Electrolyte and probiotic is absolutely correct. Need to suggest only letting her have hay and browse, no bagged goat feed until her stool firms back up. (Hay and browse only is like bland food) Corid can sometimes cause a little digestive upset in animals. Eating a little too much browse or a different type of browse can sometimes cause digestive upset as well. Having another fecal done 9-10 days after treatment is always a good idea. It will let you know if the treatment is working and how much the counts have decreased. Depending on the results, another 5 day course may be needed. Hold off on using the SufaMed for a couple of days and see if things improve. SulfaMed being an antibiotic could possibly make the digestive issue worse if she is sensitive to it. As FizzyGoats mentioned above, some fortified vit b complex would be a good idea also. Keep with the electrolyte and probiotic until her stool firms back up.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Thanks! I don't have the B vitamin yet, but I will go get some. I had reduced their grain, but I'll stop giving it for a while to see if that helps. (They will NOT be happy with me though, lol). I was wondering if Corid could cause diarrhea...I tried googling/searching for side effects, but didn't have much luck.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Just Hazel needs to be restricted from bagged feed, not all 3 of them. If they are fed as a group, maybe giving Hazel some nice pets and scratches, or some grooming if she enjoys being brushed, (something pleasant to distract her) in another area as far away as possible, while the other 2 eat.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Their stools looked better this morning when I cleaned out their bedding. I'm not 100% sure who had (has) the diarrhea as I found it when I was cleaning their bedding in the morning. It was either Hazel or Laurel or both, as there are always pellets in the place where Olive sleeps. I work all weekend (work nights, sleep during the days), but I'm home M-T and most of the day on Friday so I'll be around a lot more over the next few days to observe them.

I have tickets for the cave in Sweetwater on Thursday, so we'll stop by the feedstore on the way and pick up/take pictures of the minerals the vet likes.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m glad they’re improving. Might just need a few days of probiotics and electrolytes, and of course being spoiled by mom. 

You are officially a goat person, planning a mini family vacation around picking up goat minerals, lol. I love it. I hope you all have a blast.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Well, went on a daytrip to sweetwater and the caves today and dropped by the feedstore on the way home. Here's a picture of the minerals that the veterinarian wants us to use. The copper level is quite a bit higher than the Sweetlix (3500 vs. 1810) but the Selenium is lower (35 vs 50), and the Calcium to Phosphorus ratio isn't 2:1. I don't know if I am going to use it or not. 🤔

http://www.wickslivestocknutrition.com/minerals.html


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

As you know, I have no expertise to offer on the minerals. I would assume high copper would be good for goats. I’ve actually been looking at adding a high copper mineral in a separate container to see if they want/need it (still keeping their other mineral and kelp out free choice as well). I know it has more of the short acting copper but I also know I have a lot of copper absorption antagonists here, so maybe it would still help. I’m still clueless and have a lot of research to do. 

Hopefully someone with mineral wisdom will chime in for you. 

I’m glad you had fun on your day trip. Was it scary to leave your goats all day? I haven’t been able to do it yet. About 3 hours has been my max time away so far. I live in the middle of the woods though and am very worried about predators.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm a bit concerned that I don't see salt on the label. Salt is what regulates the amount the goats intake. Do you know if the label has instructions for mixing salt into it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What do the directions say?


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> I'm a bit concerned that I don't see salt on the label. Salt is what regulates the amount the goats intake. Do you know if the label has instructions for mixing salt into it?


Hmm, no the instrucitons don't mention mixing in salt that I can see. Here's the other half of the label. Looks like there are a few threads on the forum about Wick's Livestock Minerals....discussions about adding lime/alfalpha and other things to increase calcium. Not real sure what I'm going to do yet.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> What do the directions say?


It just says to give free choice, animals should receive 2 oz day per head.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

FizzyGoats said:


> I’m glad you had fun on your day trip. Was it scary to leave your goats all day? I haven’t been able to do it yet. About 3 hours has been my max time away so far. I live in the middle of the woods though and am very worried about predators.


We were only gone from around 9:30-4:00, and they're still in our backyard, so I wasn't too worried. I'll be more worried when/if we put them in the pasture, especially during the night as our barn is open.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hmm... I'm a bit confused about the ounces they are supposed to consume in a day. 🤔 It seems like a lot.

So, Sweetlix for example says that goats should consume 0.3-0.5 ounces per day, and that one says 2 ounces? That's so much more. If you were going to try it, I'd put out a plain salt lick too in order to balance their consumption.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Hmm... I'm a bit confused about the ounces they are supposed to consume in a day. 🤔 It seems like a lot.
> 
> So, Sweetlix for example says that goats should consume 0.3-0.5 ounces per day, and that one says 2 ounces? That's so much more. If you were going to try it, I'd put out a plain salt lick too in order to balance their consumption.


Yeah, I don't know. The label says it can be give to cows and horses also, so maybe the amount is higher to accomade the larger animals? I haven't put any out for them yet. I suppose it would probably mess up the mineral ratios if I just put out two feeders and supplied both sweetlix and this one....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you take that back? If you already have sweetlix, I'd just stick with that.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh man, you went so far to get it. Maybe talk to your vet some more and ask her more specifics of why she recommends it over others, even specifically over the sweetlix. I’d jot down your questions about the salt and such too because if you’re like me, your mind will go blank after she answers your first question even though you have a dozen more.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh man, you went so far to get it. Maybe talk to your vet some more and ask her more specifics of why she recommends it over others, even specifically over the sweetlix. I’d jot down your questions about the salt and such too because if you’re like me, your mind will go blank after she answers your first question even though you have a dozen more.


Yeah, that's a good idea. See what the vet says specifically. 

If it was me, I might give it a shot, but since your goats are growing and you are a beginner, you may not want to deal with the hassle and confusion mineral problems can cause. I certainly can't recommend you try it, but it might be what I would do. 😉


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey @BarnOwl, haven't heard from you in a while and wondered how your goats were doing?


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That is synchronicity. I was just thinking of you too today @BarnOwl. How are things going?


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

We're doing good! Thanks for checking in. I'm still on the site at least twice a day, but haven't been posting much. We love having the goatie girls...they are so sweet. I've trimmed hooves and collected fecals....so feeling a little more like a real goat owner, haha. I bought a new "goat shelter" on FB marketplace to keep them in the backyard at night instead of keeping them out in the big barn. We decided it's fun to have them closer, and I feel like they are safer near the house. So, during the day I left them out in the big field we fenced for them and at night bring them back in the yard. 

I need to get some better pictures...but here are some recent ones.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Happy looking goats on all that wide open grazing space. 😃 They sure look like they've grown. 

Thanks for the update!


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Happy looking goats on all that wide open grazing space. 😃 They sure look like they've grown.
> 
> Thanks for the update!


They are not doing a good job with the blackberry bushes under the trees that they were supposed to tame! Lol! They never even walk back there unless they are following me. Oh well! 🤣


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They are so adorable. So glad to see their little goatie faces again. They definitely look bigger. Such a pretty place they get to call home. 

And I have found they never eat what they are supposed to eat. But will devour something they shouldn’t eat.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

They finished off my strawberry patch fast enough.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Yep, sounds like goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice goaties.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Pretty girls!! Love their blue eyes! 💙


----------

